# What about a rolling pin?



## christinad (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! I am a master's degree student of an Italian University and i am working within a team on a non-profit-making academic project for the launch of a new italian rolling pin on the market. I would like to ask you a favour. Can you please complete this questionnaire in order to help me on this survey? You can find the link below. 

https://it.surveymonkey.com/r/TJCTSDY

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 95Austin12 (Jan 29, 2016)

Great research!!! Good Luck..


----------

